# Riding with Herniated Disks



## itszoe (Dec 3, 2021)

I’m not sure if this is the right place to post, but does anyone still ride with herniated disks? I have some questions on how to make the process to start riding again a little easier on my body lol. I would also love to hear anyone’s experience.

I have herniated disks at L3-4(contacts the thecal sac and is 3mm with an annular fissure)and L4-5(contacts the thecal sac and central right nerve root 5. There are two protrusions measuring 7mm AP and 9mm craniocaudal) according to my last MRI 2-3 month ago. I’ve maxed out all of the PT that insurance will cover and have had a few epidurals that only last a few days, if any at all. I’ve seen two doctors that were wanting to do a RFA, but I refused because I wasn’t comfortable with it. Neither doctors want to do surgery right now since I’m only 20 and I’m not sure if I want to either since I am healing, even if it is slowly. Pain has gotten a bit better over the past year and I went from not being able to walk more than a few steps without collapsing to the ground to being able to go about my normal day and only ever experience at most a level 6/10 pain (which is still rare and stays around a level 4/10 on average, which I can handle and have gotten pretty good at ignoring).

I’ve spoken to two doctors this past year and both said that they’re not going to stop me from riding, but that the pain probably will. I think I’m ready to start riding again though, even if it’s slow walks on my chunky little pony. She’s been sitting for a bit over a year, but I’m about to move her to my trainer’s for any help that I may need getting her back to where she needs to be. She’s always been a safe horse with more whoah than go, so I’m honestly not too worried about her trying any funny stuff when she starts riding again. I will wear a helmet and possibly a vest just in case though.

1.) How did anyone here start back as far was w/t/c goes? Anything to avoid? I’m going to stay away from any jumping until I’m fully healed, but I would love to do some lower level dressage and don’t think it will be quite as bad on my back.
2.) I’m also wondering if anyone had any tips on getting on or even picking up feet without putting extra pressure on my back.
3.) As far as vests go, I have a Tipperary, but I wasn’t sure if an air vest would offer more protection for herniated disks. I really do doubt that I’ll be hitting the ground any time soon, but I know that it’s always more of a “when” than an “if” and I do want to transition back to riding in a safe and smart manner. Even if I look funny leisurely riding on the safest horse I’ve met in my life lol.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

My late husband had a misshapen vert. at L5 with herniation. Dr's wanted to do surgery, but you have to remember, the greatest source of back injury is back surgery. Once it's done, it's done.
He got the most relief from a good walking horse. It provides a gentle rocking motion. The one dr he was seeing was absolutely against all riding. But once he saw the improvments, he was all in favor of him riding. 
We also were told if you can tough it out for 2 years, it will take care of itself, which it pretty much did! 
Another thing I would highly suggest is get yourself a Teeter inversion table. let gravity pull that back in where it should be. We had been given an old chiropractic table, and he spent hours on that getting the stretch to help. But inversion would still provide stretch. 
Swimming helps as well. 
Do ANYTHING you can do before you submit to surgery!!


----------



## itszoe (Dec 3, 2021)

@Zimalia22 

I’m so glad your husband was able to heal his back on his own. I’m definitely avoiding surgery like its the plague too. My luck I’ll be one of the ones that end up being worse afterwards than they were before. I’ve heard about inversion tables as well, but haven’t gotten one yet. I definitely need to though. I will have to try the swimming thing too.

My grandad actually told me just yesterday to get a Tennessee Walker lol. I have zero experience with gaited horses though and haven’t even sat in a western saddle since I was 11. I don’t want to give up my current horse, but I have debated taking some lessons on a gaited horse and possibly half leasing one on the side while I continue to heal if it ends up helping. My current horse does have a pretty smooth trot and canter (I had a beginner friend come out a couple of years ago who was struggling to sit the trot and she was able to get it right off the bat), so I’m hoping it won’t be too bad as time goes on. The occasional ride on something gaited could be a nice little relief though. Thank you!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I was going to suggest a Tennessee Walker and an inversion table, too. I know several people who still ride, even for work, with herniated disks.

Homemade inversion tables work as well for people I know.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

You really don't need a TW. If your horse has an easy walk, thats all you need. You need that gentle rocking motion to keep your lumbar mobile. 
Don't be in a big sweat for more than just a gentle walk for quite a while. Your back will tell you if you've done too much. 
I would HIGHLY suggest a good chiropractor as well.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I messed mine up in a horse wreck. I am one of the people who riding actually helped. It felt so much better whenever I rode, and if I skipped a day it would kill me. Seven years have gone by, and my back is fine, and has been for a few. Running seemed to solidly the improvements.

Yet, some people have severe pain with back injuries if they ride. My father broke his, and he just couldn’t ride for a part of a year. My daughter broke hers, and before we knew how bad her head was she tried to ride again. The pain was intolerable. My uncle also found more pain riding. Yet, my aunt was improved.

I think it just depends on the injury and the person. I hope you find what I did, and the rocking motion relieves the pain.


----------



## SmokeyC (Nov 4, 2021)

I herniated a lumbar disk a few years back moving a refrigerator and while it definitely hurt terribly in the beginning I found riding to be beneficial. When I stopped riding ("too heal") I lost a lot of the muscles that support the spine, once I started riding again like I said it was sore in the beginning but once I got my muscles strengthened back up again it felt great and well supported. I was then unfortunately in a riding wreck that put me back at square one, but same thing again once I got myself back in riding shape things felt good again. I keep up with regular chiropractic and massage therapy to help keep things happy and healthy as well.


----------

